# 3 Recommended Books



## Rem_308 (Nov 14, 2010)

For the coaches here, if you could only recommend 3 books that cover the following topics well, what would they be?

1. The mechanics behind how compound bows work and the effects of making changes to the various components such as strings, cables, let off, brace, etc., eg tuning.
2. The mechanics of form and function in the draw/shot cycle process.
3. The mental game.

For extra credit I should also read???

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Not directly to your question, but take a look here while someone gives you a list of three titles:

See post #2









Practice... Talkin' bout' Practice


So as an aspiring target and competitive archer, coming from a background of many different competitive sports, I'm starting to try to develop an understanding of how to practice, and how to train myself to be the best competitive archer that I can be. I am assuming that simply shooting more...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## Rem_308 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the response. Much appreciated!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Rem_308 said:


> For the coaches here, if you could only recommend 3 books that cover the following topics well, what would they be?
> 
> 1. The mechanics behind how compound bows work and the effects of making changes to the various components such as strings, cables, let off, brace, etc., eg tuning.
> 2. The mechanics of form and function in the draw/shot cycle process.
> ...


Larry Wise - "Core Archery". Coach Wise spends an entire book explaining "back tension".
Black and white photos. Coach Wise even hooks himself up to an EMG (electromyography) machine which reads electric impulses, for when the muscles are activated. So, instead of saying SQUEEZE this muscle, when you start to draw the bow, he shows you the electrical nerve impulse readings for WHEN this muscle activates at the start of the,
and how he RELAXES this same muscle, after reaching full draw. After reading Core Archery, you will understand "back tension" much much better.

Ray Axford - "Archery Anatomy". Ray is British, but you will get the idea fairly quickly. Absolute best book to explain the HOWS and the WHYS for alignment of your bones, using your skeleton to your advantage, and the hows and whys for the muscles to use for shooting archery.

Total Archery by Kisik Lee and Robert De Bondt. This is the first attempt, and do NOT purchase this version.
Robert De Bondt is South African, and way back in 2005, Coach Lee and his explanations in english were sometimes obscure. Then, you get a South African trying to interpret what Coach Lee was trying to describe, the "explanation" are supremely unclear.

Total Archery by Kisik Lee and Tyler Benner. This is the next attempt in 2009. Tyler Benner is american and I believe was on the US Olympic Archery team. Tyler is an EXCELLENT communicator, and EXCELLENT writer. SAme topics, but different co-author, and now the text actually tells a story that a reader can understand. MASSIVE improvement over the first attempt. IF you want to understand the NTS system (National Training System) which USED to be called the Biomechanically Efficient Shooting Technique (B.E.S.T.....method)..get it? See why they changed the name from the BEST system to the National Training System (NTS). This version of the book will give you an idea of what this is all about.


----------



## Rem_308 (Nov 14, 2010)

nuts&bolts said:


> Larry Wise - "Core Archery". Coach Wise spends an entire book explaining "back tension".
> Black and white photos. Coach Wise even hooks himself up to an EMG (electromyography) machine which reads electric impulses, for when the muscles are activated. So, instead of saying SQUEEZE this muscle, when you start to draw the bow, he shows you the electrical nerve impulse readings for WHEN this muscle activates at the start of the,
> and how he RELAXES this same muscle, after reaching full draw. After reading Core Archery, you will understand "back tension" much much better.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir!! Exactly the kind of light reading I am looking for!! Much appreciated!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Rem_308 said:


> For the coaches here, if you could only recommend 3 books that cover the following topics well, what would they be?
> 
> 1. The mechanics behind how compound bows work and the effects of making changes to the various components such as strings, cables, let off, brace, etc., eg tuning.
> 2. The mechanics of form and function in the draw/shot cycle process.
> ...


For mental game, most folks recommend "With Winning in Mind...The Mental Management System" by Lanny Basham. Gold Medalist 1976 Olympics 50 meter rifle, 3 position shooting.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Rem_308 said:


> Thank you sir!! Exactly the kind of light reading I am looking for!! Much appreciated!


Larry Wise ("Core Archery") is compound bow focused.
Total Archery by Kisik Lee and co-authors is recurve related.

Archery Anatomy by Ray Axford is an excellent volume, because his use of physics will appeal to the folks who lean engineering (free body diagrams...force diagrams) and will also appeal to the folks who lean medical (Mr. Axford gets into the hows and whys for the joints, the shapes of the joints and how and why a joint works....in terms of what is more stable. Great book.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Rem_308 said:


> For the coaches here, if you could only recommend 3 books that cover the following topics well, what would they be?
> 
> 1. The mechanics behind how compound bows work and the effects of making changes to the various components such as strings, cables, let off, brace, etc., eg tuning.
> 2. The mechanics of form and function in the draw/shot cycle process.
> ...


James Park from the AIS...Australian Institute of Sport....ALL of his volumes are a great read, if you can find them.
Compound bow related.






James Park - Mastering Archery


James Park - Book Mastering Archery




www.pats-archery.com










James Park Archery Technology*


James Park Archery Technology*




www.pats-archery.com


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Rem_308 said:


> For the coaches here, if you could only recommend 3 books that cover the following topics well, what would they be?
> 
> 1. The mechanics behind how compound bows work and the effects of making changes to the various components such as strings, cables, let off, brace, etc., eg tuning.
> 2. The mechanics of form and function in the draw/shot cycle process.
> ...


Scholarly writings by James Park.

Winning major international target archery competitions






James L. Park's 8 research works in Psychology and Engineering


James L. Park's 8 research works with 53 citations and 9,219 reads, including: Winning major international target archery competitions




www.researchgate.net






James L Park
Major international target archery competitions usually include a 72-arrow ranking round and then one-on-one knockout matches conducted over a small number of arrows until one archer remains. This article considers the relation between an archer’s placing in the ranking round and the likelihood of that archer finishing with a high place following t...

TY - JOUR
AU - Park, James
PY - 2015/06/24
SP - 
T1 - Winning major international target archery competitions
VL - 230
DO - 10.1177/1754337115590277
JO - Proceedings of the Institution of Mechanical Engineers, Part P: Journal of Sports Engineering and Technology
ER - 

Modelling archers' scores at different distances to quantify score loss due to equipment selection and technique errors

James L. Park
Archers lose score through parameters that vary either linearly or quadratically with distance to the target. An archer’s arrow group on the target can be modelled using a normal distribution with the standard deviation depending upon the archer’s skill level and the distance to the target. Structuring the standard deviation to include both a compo...

TY - JOUR
AU - Park, James
PY - 2014/12/01
SP - 250
EP - 258
T1 - Modelling archers' scores at different distances to quantify score loss due to equipment selection and technique errors
VL - 228
DO - 10.1177/1754337114539308
JO - Proceedings of the Institution of Mechanical Engineers, Part P: Journal of Sports Engineering and Technology
ER - 

Analysis of scores and arrow grouping at major international archery competitions

James L Park
James E Larven
Archers lose score for a variety of reasons. While some of those have been studied, there appears to have been little consideration of their relative importance. Archers' scores and arrow groups on the target were analysed at two of the major international tournaments held during 2013. It was found that many archers lose score through incorrectly a...

TY - JOUR
AU - Park, James
AU - Larven, James
PY - 2014/06/01
SP - 86
EP - 94
T1 - Analysis of scores and arrow grouping at major international archery competitions
VL - 228
DO - 10.1177/1754337113519760
JO - Proceedings of the Institution of Mechanical Engineers, Part P: Journal of Sports Engineering and Technology
ER - 

The impact of material selection on arrow design and optimal selection for competition


James L. Park
Modern arrow shafts are usually tubular and are constructed using high-strength materials, with most competition arrows now using carbon fibre composites. The need to mount the arrow components (and in particular the arrow point) internally and the need to retain sufficient wall strength to avoid crushing combine to set design limits on the arrow's...

TY - JOUR
AU - Park, James
PY - 2013/10/30
SP - 237
EP - 243
T1 - The impact of material selection on arrow design and optimal selection for competition
VL - 227
DO - 10.1177/1754337113483410
JO - Proceedings of the Institution of Mechanical Engineers, Part P: Journal of Sports Engineering and Technology
ER - 

Arrow behaviour in the vertical plane during and immediately following the power stroke of a recurve bow


James L. Park
An arrow exiting a recurve archery bow flexes laterally. This is important in ensuring that the rear of the arrow clears the bow without obstruction and is a consequence of the manner by which the string leaves the archer’s fingers. Pekalski and then Kooi and Sparenberg modelled the arrow behaviour during the bow’s power stroke using a flexible bea...

TY - JOUR
AU - Park, James
PY - 2013/09/01
SP - 172
EP - 183
T1 - Arrow behaviour in the vertical plane during and immediately following the power stroke of a recurve bow
VL - 227
DO - 10.1177/1754337112464844
JO - Proceedings of the Institution of Mechanical Engineers, Part P: Journal of Sports Engineering and Technology
ER - 

Air flow around the point of an arrow


James L. Park
Michael R. Hodge
Salam Al-Mulla
[...]
John Sheridan
The aerodynamic drag of an arrow is of importance in relation to the arrow’s drift in wind and to its down-range velocity. A significant contributor to that drag is the viscous drag from the arrow shaft, and consequently the nature of air flow over the arrow point and the location of the transition from laminar to turbulent flow are of interest. In...

TY - JOUR
AU - Park, James
AU - Hodge, Michael
AU - Al-Mulla, Salam
AU - Sherry, Michael
AU - Sheridan, John
PY - 2013/03/01
SP - 64
EP - 69
T1 - Air flow around the point of an arrow
VL - 227
DO - 10.1177/1754337111430569
JO - Proceedings of the Institution of Mechanical Engineers, Part P: Journal of Sports Engineering and Technology
ER - 

Modelling the three-dimensional vibration of composite archery arrows under free--free boundary conditions


Marianne Rieckmann
James L. Park
John Codrington
Ben Cazzolato
Archery performance has been shown to be dependent on the resonance frequencies and operational deflection shape of the arrows. This vibrational behaviour is influenced by the design and material of the arrow and the presence of damage in the arrow structure. In recent years arrow design has progressed to use lightweight and stiff composite materia...

TY - JOUR
AU - Rieckmann, Marianne
AU - Park, James
AU - Codrington, John
AU - Cazzolato, Ben
PY - 2012/05/24
SP - 114
EP - 122
T1 - Modelling the three-dimensional vibration of composite archery arrows under free--free boundary conditions
VL - 226
DO - 10.1177/1754337112442273
JO - Proceedings of the Institution of Mechanical Engineers, Part P: Journal of Sports Engineering and Technology
ER -


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Rem_308 said:


> For the coaches here, if you could only recommend 3 books that cover the following topics well, what would they be?
> 
> 1. The mechanics behind how compound bows work and the effects of making changes to the various components such as strings, cables, let off, brace, etc., eg tuning.
> 2. The mechanics of form and function in the draw/shot cycle process.
> ...


One more...under the "light" reading category.






TOPICS ON ARCHERY MECHANICS


The basic mechanics of many aspects of Olympic recurve archery




www.tap46home.plus.com





Joe Tapley is rather authoritative, when it comes to the Maths for arrow flight behaviour.
Yes, Mr. Tapley is British, and you will pick up on the UK terminology in short order.


----------



## Rem_308 (Nov 14, 2010)

Sir, Thank You for taking the time to provide these resources. The wealth of information in this single thread is priceless.

Respectfully,

Eric


----------



## Lycos (11 mo ago)

I'm going to add to this request.

Are there books that are available in electronic format. Personally, I am not using paper books unless I have to these days. I have enough books catching dust for me now. 

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

The Little Book of Talent by Daniel Coyle


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Excellent advice fellas. Thank you!


----------

